# freecoaster lsd



## rex_sl (2. Dezember 2007)

so wieder mal ne frage.

gibts sowas, wirds sowas geben, wo bekomm ich das, ich bin kein mensch der alle neuigkeiten aufsaugt. aber bestimmt paar von euch. 

danke


----------



## Daniel_D (2. Dezember 2007)

ein blick richtung parano

Federal gibt als LHD
KHE gibts als LHD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (2. Dezember 2007)

dann gleich die nächste frage. kommt 2008 irgendwas neues raus. weil 2 monate kann ich auchnoch warten wenns was tolles innovatives, leichtes, geiles gibt.


----------



## RISE (2. Dezember 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> dann gleich die nächste frage. kommt 2008 irgendwas neues raus. weil 2 monate kann ich auchnoch warten wenns was tolles innovatives, leichtes, geiles gibt.



Ja, 2008 kommt der GSPORT/Odyssey Coaster mit neuer, angeblich besserer Technik. Der genaue Termin ist noch nicht bekannt, wird wohl im 1. oder 2. Quartal liegen.Dazu kommt wohl noch eine Art Geisha in leicht, aber da wäre ich zögerlich.
Zu den jetzigen Coastern hab ich mich etwas eingelesen und es gibt pro und contra. Contra dürfte dich mehr interessieren:

- die Driverlager vom KHE Reverse und Federal (absolut baugleich bis aufs Nabengehäuse) sind sehr anfällig. Offenbar muss man penibel auf die Konusschraube achten, da diese a) gerne aufs Lager drückt und b) auch selbst gerne kaputt geht. Trauriger Rekord bei Bikeguide war eine kaputte Dichtung, ohne dass der Typ überhaupt gefahren ist. Lag wohl an einer etwas verbogenen Achse. Außerdem soll es wohl helfen, wenn man die Konusschraube von der Odyssey Nabe nimmt.

- Die Coaster reagieren alle empfindlich auf Pedalspannung. Also umdrehen oder Tricks, die was mit Treten zu tun haben, sind nicht allzu gut und beschleunigen den Lagerverschleiß. 



Ansonsten unterscheiden sich die Naben ja kaum, wenns dir primär um LHD und 9Z Driver geht, ist der Reverse billiger. Ein Freund von mir fährt den Federal seit 5 Wochen, der läuft gut, fühlt sich aber etwas rauh an. Wird aber wohl Zeit für einen kleinen Service.


----------



## dirtjan (2. Dezember 2007)

oder du machst es so wie chrisman vor ein paar jahren ne norma cassetten nabe und einfach rückwerts strampeln


----------



## RISE (2. Dezember 2007)

Das braucht er ja jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## rex_sl (2. Dezember 2007)

ja genau ich kauf mir noch ne kasetten nabe um die vorhanden auszubauen um weiterhin rückwärts zu treten.

wenn das zeug nicht geht. werde ich wohl weiter rückwärts treten. kapier ich zwar nicht. am flatländer hält mein taska seit 5 jahren ohne probs und mit 1 mal ihm jahr wartung.


----------



## RISE (3. Dezember 2007)

Ja, aber wenn man die Sachen ab und zu pflegt und sich nicht allzuviel Mühe gibt, das Ding durch sonstige Sachen kaputt zu bekommen, dann halten die auch.


----------



## alöx (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab Angst.


----------



## RISE (3. Dezember 2007)

Ist eben die Frage... In den amerikanischen Foren hört man ohnehin fast nur schlechtes über Coaster. Der von meinem Kumpel hält trotz 9Z Driver und kontinuierlichem Umdrehen mit Pedalspannung. 
Soweit ich weiß, will man sich mit dem Lagerproblem bei KHE aber beschäftigen.


----------



## alöx (3. Dezember 2007)

haha was reden die Amerikaner nicht schlecht? Ich hab mittlerweile gelernt auf deren Meinung nicht zu achten weil Ahnung haben die wenigsten aber im Kaputtreparieren und Zerstören sind die die besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (3. Dezember 2007)

haha genau da hast aber volle kanne recht.


----------



## street (3. Dezember 2007)

Hmm wtp bringt auch bald nen coaster raus


----------



## bigboysports (5. Dezember 2007)

Die 2008er KHE Reverse LSD ist schon lieferbar, haben wir zur Zeit für 129 EURO im Angebot, mit 36 oder 48 Loch, in schwarz oder weiß. 
Die Lager im Driver sind auch bei Kassettennaben empfindlich, dass liegt daran, dass bei 14er Achse und 9er Driver nicht sehr viel Platz für Lager ist und die daher sehr klein sind. Das lässt sich aber nicht ändern, da einfach nicht mehr Platz für größere Lager ist.


----------



## RISE (5. Dezember 2007)

bigboysports schrieb:


> Die 2008er KHE Reverse LSD ist schon lieferbar, haben wir zur Zeit für 129 EURO im Angebot, mit 36 oder 48 Loch, in schwarz oder weiß.
> Die Lager im Driver sind auch bei Kassettennaben empfindlich, dass liegt daran, dass bei 14er Achse und 9er Driver nicht sehr viel Platz für Lager ist und die daher sehr klein sind. Das lässt sich aber nicht ändern, da einfach nicht mehr Platz für größere Lager ist.



Soweit ich weiß, sind in den 11er Drivern zumindest bei Federal die gleichen Lger verbaut, keine Ahnung wieso.
Kann man die Nabe bei euch auch mit 11er Driver bekommen?


----------



## bigboysports (5. Dezember 2007)

Vorrätig habe ich die Nabe nur mit 9er Driver, aber ich kann den 11er Driver besorgen und dann einfach gegen den 9er tauschen. Da sind dann aber wahrscheinlich auch die gleichen Lager drin. Die Lager kann man aber auch einzeln nachkaufen, wenn sie mal kaputt gehen. Ist leider ein Verschleißteil.


----------



## rex_sl (5. Dezember 2007)

alles klar werde euch dann mal ne bestellmail schreiben und mir einen mit 11er driver bestellen. weil hab keine lust auf neues kettenblatt und den ganzen hick hack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigboysports (5. Dezember 2007)

o.k., geb mir dann einfach Bescheid.


----------



## Lizard.King (18. März 2008)

und wie läuft das sing so?
gibts allgemien was neues über freecoaster? suche jetzt auch einen, ebenfalls  lhd.


----------



## RISE (18. März 2008)

KHE überarbeitet den Reverse grade, die fertige Nabe wird dann irgendwann als KHE Astral erscheinen. Die hat dann wohl verbesserte Lager und man kann den Slack von außen einstellen. 
Timm Wiegmann teste den grad, aber konnte mir leider auch noch nicht sagen, wann der ungefähr rauskommt. 
Ansonsten bleibt nur die übliche Auswahl. Der Federal hält bei nem Freund immer noch und man kann - wenn man RHD fährt - auch den Odyssey Reloader Driver einbauen, da sind die Lager wohl etwas besser.


----------



## alöx (18. März 2008)

Mein KHE Reverse hält nun auch nachdem er neue Achse und Lager, auf Garantie, innerhalb von 2 Tagen, spendiert bekommen hat.

Und ich werde mich hüten den öfter als nötig zu öffnen und dran rumzumachen so wie es viele machen und ihre Coaster dabei kaputtreparieren.

Der neue Coaster heißt nicht Astral, Rise das ist die Vorderradnabe. Der neue Coaster heißt Astern.

Ich hatte den Coaster schon in der Hand und.... ja das Teil ist heiß. Am Ende ist es aber "nur" der Reverse mit etwas anderen Lagern und eben dem Highlight der Einstellung durch einen Innensechskant.

All zu lang kann die Nabe also nicht mehr auf sich warten lassen.

Zur Zeit würde ich den Federal Coaster empfehlen und danach gleich den KHE die aber vermutlich nun mit den neuen Lagern identisch sein dürften.

In Sachen LSD hat sich, meines Wissens nach, noch nichts neues ergeben.


----------



## RISE (18. März 2008)

Warum Federal? Sind die Lager besser?

Was die Beschaffung von Ersatzteilen oder die Kulanz der beiden Firmen angeht, scheinen sich beide nicht viel zu nehmen und sehr gut zu sein. 

Es gibt noch 2 andere neue Coaster,da kann man mal bei Bikeguide gucken, allerdings sind die entweder noch gar nicht oder nur hier nicht erhältlich.
Was die Astern (danke Alöx) angeht, ist der verstellbare Slack war ein nettes Gimmick, aber die hoffentlich besseren Lager sind das wirklich sinnvolle.

Mir aber auch egal, wenn alles gut geht, hau ich mein Freecoaster Geld eh gleich für ne neue Kamera auf den Kopp...


----------



## alöx (18. März 2008)

Soweit ich weiß hatte Federal kaum oder gar keine Reklamationen. Schäden war nur doch falsch gewartete Coaster und vorallem Lose Konterschrauben zu vermelden.

Das ist das was ich im eMail Verkehr mit Federal erfahren habe. Wenn ich aber nicht falsch informiert bin ist der Federal noch schwerer als der eh schon sehr schwere KHE Coaster. 

Kamera würd ich auch einem Coaster vorziehen... leider gibts für mein Lieblingskameralein gleich 10 Coaster.


----------



## RISE (18. März 2008)

Kann ich so bestätigen, hatte Federal auch mal angeschrieben. 

Mal sehen ob Mediamarkt hier noch die 400d zu einem angemessenen Preis hat, wobei mir 350er lieber wäre.


----------



## alöx (18. März 2008)

Ich sag ja noch immer das die echt zu klein sind die 350 und 400D. 

Die 350D gabs aber aktuell im Angebot mit 2 Objektiven bei Media Markt.


----------



## Son (18. März 2008)

na jetzt gehts aber los hier


----------



## Lizard.King (18. März 2008)

freut mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (18. März 2008)

alöx schrieb:


> Ich sag ja noch immer das die echt zu klein sind die 350 und 400D.
> 
> Die 350D gabs aber aktuell im Angebot mit 2 Objektiven bei Media Markt.



2 Objektive klingen trotz Angebot wahnsinnig teuer. Das Kitding reicht mir auch, nachdem ich sie neulich mal testen durfte und feststellen musste, wie groß der Unterschied zu meiner Fuji ist...


----------



## paule_p2 (18. März 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> 2 Objektive klingen trotz Angebot wahnsinnig teuer. Das Kitding reicht mir auch, nachdem ich sie neulich mal testen durfte und feststellen musste, wie groß der Unterschied zu meiner Fuji ist...




das 400d kit gabs letztens für einen tag beim mediamarkt für 515 euro. mitlerweile sinds wieder irgendwas um die 560.


----------

